# Property sale and CGT/other tax and timing of move



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm unclear about the potential liability for CGT or other tax when selling property in another country and one's subsequent entry into the Portugal. I'm not sure whether there's an advantage to sequencing the property sale and registering for residency in a particular order, not to be penalised fiscally

When selling my apartment in Italy I won't be liable here for CGT

Could someone outline (or detail if you wish ) the way/timing of actions to avoid being subject to CGT or other property sale proceeds tax in PT? Is the timing of the sale relevant to when one registers for residency? What chronologies of actions positively and negatively affect the finances when one registers for residency, if any?

Also, the NHR registration: can this be taken advantage of in any way in regards to the sale of a property and the transfer of funds to PT?


Thank you for any input


----------

